
Facebook launches new chat app for couples - rchaudhary
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-app-idUSKBN21P2V8
======
TechBro8615
So creepy. It’s bad enough that Facebook has a permanent log of my messages
with every girl I’ve been in a relationship with over the past ten years, with
no way to delete it. Now they want me to bucket those chats into an even more
specific product? Gross, no thanks.

